# Toes Stick Out 2 Inches



## iRideLlamas (Dec 11, 2011)

When I strap in, my boots stick out the front about 1 1/2, 2 inches. This is a problem, because when I turn toeside, they dig in and I biff it. Also, my board is the right length, I just have big feet for my size. What should I do? My board is 158cm and my shoe size is 10 1/2.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

iRideLlamas said:


> When I strap in, my boots stick out the front about 1 1/2, 2 inches. This is a problem, because when I turn toeside, they dig in and I biff it. Also, my board is the right length, I just have big feet for my size. What should I do? My board is 158cm and my shoe size is 10 1/2.


Hi Llamas,

A few questions will help us get you some good suggestions.

What model is your board? What stance angles and stance width do you ride? Are you centered from edge to edge (do you have an equal amount of toe and heel overhang)? 

Pictures will be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## iRideLlamas (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a Heelside (Orion I think its called?) board, its kind of old. It was my brothers old one so its mine now. I ride righty and my right foot forward and my left foot about 10 degrees left (Forward). I don't have any heel overhang, or at least i dont think so :O


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Are your bindings centered in the middle of the board? 

Do you have a tape measure and can measure the board at the center and where the bindings are?

You really shouldn't need a wide board unless you wear a size 11.5+


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

iRideLlamas said:


> I have a Heelside (Orion I think its called?) board, its kind of old. It was my brothers old one so its mine now. I ride righty and my right foot forward and my left foot about 10 degrees left (Forward). I don't have any heel overhang, or at least i dont think so :O


Got it. Centering is very likely the issue. When your tightly laced boot is strapped firmly in your binding your goal is to have the same amount of toe and heel overhang.

A photo would be most helpful.


----------



## SnowHitman (Dec 4, 2011)

Damn lol i got a size 15 boot and i manage to get about an inch of overhang but really do just fine. so you shouldn't be having a big issue


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

iRideLlamas said:


> I don't have any heel overhang, or at least i dont think so :O


You have your bindings adjusted wrong. Either move the heel cup back or change the position of the disk.

What bindings do you have?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

alot of newer bindings now come with adjustable toe ramps that can extend out and push your toes up a bit so they don't drag. i would suggest looking into those.


----------

